# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  NYC!

## katva

I'm really looking forward to a trip to NYC next week--- with my 14 year old son, Andrew. This will be his first trip to the big apple! It's a semi work trip for me, and I thought it would be fun to have Andrew come along.  On the agenda:  suite at the Waldorf Towers (always wanted to stay there!), dinner at Tao, Empire State Building, skating at Rockefeller Plaza, carriage ride in Central Park.....work all day Thursday at the D and D Building, lunch at the Oyster Bar at Grand Central,  then dinner at Lupa in the Village.....phew!  Am I missing anything for a two night/3 day stay?  Taking the train..... Can't wait!

----------


## katva

Heard this interview last night....I love the space at Grand Central!

http://www.npr.org/2013/01/22/169722...tral-turns-100

 I had lunch at the Oyster Bar years ago, never forgot the lobster panroast......

----------


## phil62

I think the only thing you are missing is Roller Skates!!!.

Phil

----------


## katva

Ha!  Or ice skates/cross country skis if this weather holds!

----------


## MIke R

go here...oldest continuous running bar in America

http://www.mcsorleysnewyork.com/home.html

----------


## marybeth

Sounds like a blast!  We usually stay at the Barclay on 48 and Lex so Grand Central is our "home" subway stop.  Usually hit the Oyster Bar for a pre-dinner drink (and of course some oysters LOL!)  

Make sure you try the Whispering Gallery, its right by the Oyster Bar.

http://www.sonicwonders.org/?p=426

We are headed there over Presidents Day weekend, can't wait!

----------


## katva

My iPad mini is annoying me for the first time......the maps are terrible and I can't seem to load google maps on it. 
MB---thanks for the tip on the gallery!
Mike---- tried to map the bar you posted(ergo the irritation with maps),---is it LES?  Brooklyn?  Looks great, if its convenient !

----------


## marybeth

iJEK could weigh in here but Googlemaps doesn't seem to work well on Apple products since they came up with their own map product.

I know McSorleys is the oldest bar in Manhattan, but in the last few times we have been by there it looked like a huge tourist trap.  I doubt you could go there with Andrew anyway.  Right near there is an amazing place for Belgian beer called Burp Castle and Angel's Share is also close (lest you wonder why we were in that area....)

For a classic NYC atmosphere, try the Campbell Apartment at Grand Central since you are going there anyway.  Also the bar at the Algonquin Hotel and the King Cole at the St Regis.

----------


## MIke R

its  downtown....by St Marks on east 7th..I spent a tremendous amount of time in NYC as a  kid but I was a Downtown/Soho/Greenwich Village/Little Italy kinda person...didn't go midtown or uptown much....Katz Deli is another great downtown joint on E Houston

----------


## MIke R

> I know McSorleys is the oldest bar in Manhattan, but in the last few times we have been by there it looked like a huge tourist trap. .



thats sad to hear....was a great bar when I was a wee lad

----------


## katva

Thinking McSorleys will be a different trip....hot chocolate, roasted chestnuts ( my mother advised, if still offered on the streets),   And the good, old- fashioned,all- American NYC tourist trip it is :-). 

My oldest, best friend grew up in and still lives in NYC .  We have a fun evening planned; he grew up living in the Pierre, then in the Watergate in DC   Then in Paris. He has a unique and very interesting view of the city.  , I would nominate him for best architectural tour guide of the city! 

Fun, no worries about being a tourist or too up or down town.  Looking forward to it! 

MB-- forgot about the bar at the Algonquian!!  Good call!





P

----------


## MIke R

my daughter goes to the city a lot...she likes the Brasserie midtown....among other places whose names escape me at the moment

----------


## MIke R

yes  the street carts rock...roasted chestnuts for sure....sabretts hot dogs...knishes.....and pretzels

----------


## katva

Oh, yay!  I want to have roasted chestnuts....it's a sentiment and ill call my parents :-)

----------


## JEK

Google Maps is for iPhone only

Screen Shot 2013-01-24 at 6.09.41 AM.jpg

Back on things to see -- Apple Store on Fifth and 59th!

----------


## JEK

> Am I missing anything for a two night/3 day stay?



High Line Park not to be missed, even in winter!

http://www.thehighline.org/about/maps

If you are over that way and need another place to eat try The Red Cat --  http://www.theredcat.com/redcat.php

----------


## amyb

Dress for bitter cold. Windy too.

Ahhh, St Bart!,,

I'M  THE LUCKIEST GIRL IN THE WORLD!!

----------


## JEK

I see a 52 high in the forecast for next week.

----------


## amyb

Fifty two I can handle. Twelve would be a test!  

That reminds me, is your son back in his apartment yet?  Are the Sandy repairs completed?

----------


## JEK

After 10 weeks the boiler was finally operational two weeks ago! Article in the NYT today about the many who still lack heat in this bitter cold.


http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/24/ny...e-cold.html?hp

----------


## amyb

I saw that Red Hook is heating apartments via their ovens....still lots of boilers not up to speed there and many other parts of the city. So sad for these folks to be suffering for so long.

----------


## LindaP

Kathy have a great trip with your son, and don't forget Macy's with the cool, old wooden escalators ! My brother was just here at my house and left on Amtrak yesterday for the city.......he had business there, but guess he picked the wrong week to leave Phoenix (82 degrees there yesterday!!!!) Have a hot pretzel for me, love 'em!

----------


## JEK

> Kathy have a great trip with your son, and don't forget Macy's with the cool, old wooden escalators !



That reminded me of an iPhone photo that I took a year or so ago . . .

photo.jpg

----------


## katva

Good idea to go to the High Line---we can do that Friday before our train in the afternoon---I also hear that temps will be in the low 50's, so a perfect idea. I was thinking of going to the Apple store in Grand Central, but if it's worth it, we could go to the one on the SE corner of Central Park. Is that the one, JEK?

And yes, if we have time, Macy's --although I really don't enjoy shopping unless I have a specific item in mind....  it's what I do for a living, and I'm not the type to wander through stores at leisure---I'm in and out as fast as possible!! (my son is very glad!!) --- Thanks all!

----------


## LindaP

Nice photo of the escalator, JEK ! And the high line is pretty sweet. Also Kathy, our daughter used to love to go to Lombardis pizza in her college years.....

----------


## pascaleschmidt

> After 10 weeks the boiler was finally operational two weeks ago! Article in the NYT today about the many who still lack heat in this bitter cold.
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/24/ny...e-cold.html?hp



The wind has picked up in Manhattan tonight and it is awful.... Snow tomorrow night....

----------


## NYCFred

<<Good idea to go to the High Line---we can do that Friday before our  train in the afternoon---I also hear that temps will be in the low 50's,  so a perfect idea. I was thinking of going to the Apple store in Grand  Central,>>

The Apple store in the plaza of the GM building is, I think, their highest grossing PSF in the world...great design use of what used to be a windswept open, unappealing plaza.
In the interests of convenience, you can also hit the Apple Store on 14th St and 9th Ave....about 1.5 blocks away from the Southern terminus of the High Line. 

Have FUN! Weather should be MUCH warmer next week.

----------


## katva

OK, thanks Fred!  My interest in going to the Apple store in more of a design one, not convenience or my actually wanting to buy anything, so I will go see the one at the GM plaza.

----------


## katva

....Also, thanks JEK for the Red Cat suggestion---just made a lunch rez. for Friday---looks delicious, and a great way to end the trip.  I'll post photos and a report later----fun!

----------


## JEK

Great lunch spot. Enjoy! You will be within spitting distance of the High Line too.

----------


## katva

> Great lunch spot. Enjoy! You will be within spitting distance of the High Line too.



Yes, the logistics work perfectly!

----------


## Rosemary

The Apple Store on 5th Ave near the Park, across from the Plaza, is interesting visually, and was a great place to duck out of the wind the other day when I was in New York helping our daughter move.  And the Oak Bar at the Plaza was a nice spot to warm up a bit more.

----------


## JEK

I haven't been in the Oak Bar for years. Must stop in next time I"m in the City. Thanks for the reminder and hope the move was smooth.

----------


## amyb

Wish her good luck in her new apartment,Rosemary.  I like the Oak Room too.

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you.  I will wish her well and the move went very well.  The Oak Room is now called the Rose Club - part of the big overhaul of the hotel.  Very nice.

----------


## katva

Ah, yes! The Oak Room--- how could I have forgotten that one? We will stop in after the Apple store-- Andrew should experience that too !  Glad your daughter's move went well, Rosemary.

----------


## katva

Well, it has been a 10 so far!  We took the train up, arrived in NYC around 2, did some quick shopping.....then cab over to the hotel.  I can't believe what a fairy tale-like trip it has been, and we've only been here for 8 hours!  

First, we were upgraded (to say the least, by far) to an absolutely amazing and beautiful and enormous suite ..the staff and service here is the best I have experienced anywhere.  

After reveling in our good fortune, snapping some silly photos, and having the "discussion" regarding the $12 pretzels and other goodies in the kitchen - bar, aka minibar , we headed to the store nearby for snacks, drinks, and wine--- of course!  

Refreshed, we headed out to dinner.  There was a long line for cabs..... But, luck being my lady (or guy) tonight, we were offered a complimentary stretch limo up to Tao!  Andrew was in heaven!  So was I, watching his excitement, climbing into the thing!!!

then..... Dinner. Loved Tao!!! We had hoped to have Jeanette and her son join us, but too many circumstances prevented.... So, a table forv2 it was.  And it was a great table--- overlooking the lower floor and Koi pond.  We shared the Chilean Sea Bass (excellent +), and the Pad Thai --also very good. An assortment of stir-fried veggies accompanied. An outstanding meal, fun vibe, and we had a nice walk back down Park Avenue to mellow. 

Best part of the day:  Andrew told me that this was the best day of his life......ahhhhhhh.   I'm so happy!

----------


## katva

image.jpg

----------


## katva

image.jpg

image-2.jpg

image-1.jpg

image-3.jpg

----------


## katva

image.jpg

image.jpg

----------


## amyb

Keep having fun you two.  

A day to remember

----------


## GramChop

Sounds fairy tale-esque, for sure!  I'm smiling as I remember the first NYC experience I shared with each of my daughters. They STILL talk about it and remember all the little details that made it perfect for them. Way to go, SuperMom!!

----------


## Rosemary

Andrew has grown so much from the boy in the Newport pictures!  Have fun!  There's nothing like an upgrade...

----------


## NYCFred

<<Best part of the day:  Andrew told me that this was the best day of his life......ahhhhhhh.   I'm so happy!>

GOOD for you, and Andrew!

Now, remember, keep your wallet in your FRONT pocket and don't talk to strangers....LOL

----------


## katva

Another fantastic day in the Big Apple!  Breakfast at the hotel, then off to work..... Which meant a trek back uptown to the D & D Building. Andrew was a charming and helpful assistant, and kept count of the showrooms and floors we visited.  Then, lunch at Grand Central. I decided to try the fairly new Cipriani restaurant instead of the Oyster Bar. The view and atmosphere were great--- food, not so much. No worries, we enjoyed looking at the architecture and bustle of the space. Then, a walk down Lexington to the NY Design Center, and another multi- floor blitz, with Andrew being a huge help!  Back up to the D & D to pick up samples, walk back to the hotel, crash for an hour......then cab downtown to Lupa. We met a close friend for a very jovial dinner--- food was excellent with an emphasis on fresh, perfect service, best Saltimboca I can recall!  Cab up to the Empire State Building ( thanks Lynn for the tix!). It was blowing up a cold storm up there--- but WHAT A VIEW!!!  Another 10.  Tomorrow, more to come...  Andrew loves it here. A trip to remember!

----------


## katva

image.jpg
image.jpg


image.jpg

----------


## amyb

Super report, Kathy.

----------


## MIke R

nice to see you re having a great trip!

----------


## julianne

Kathy, your trip reports are great and so is your timing. Grand Central is celebrating its 100 yer anniversary so you chose well when you decided to have lunch there. It is such an iconic space.

----------


## katva

Yesterday seems like eons and miles away!  Another 10 for our last day in the Big Apple.....

We slept in a bit, and enjoyed another huge, European breakfast spread in the private lounge ( can I get used to this!!!). The croissants were pretty good...Andrew liked the chocolate ones! Then, to walk off the sleep and carbs, a brisk walk uptown to Central Park. The weather was freeeezing, so we just HAD to duck into the Apple store....loved the staircase and elevator...then a jaunt across the street to show Andrew the Oak Room Bar at the Plaza.  He was wowed, again...although the space was occupied by the cast and crew of the new show "Smash"----- we got a full run- down from a camera guy...no movie star sightings that I'm aware of... (I probably wouldn't recognize them anyways.....).  Then, a very quick duck into Central Park....we were running out of time!

Cab down to 10th and 36th(?) to get into the Highline park.  Just like when Andrew was a young child, he was more fascinated by the construction going on around the place, than the intended sight to see!  We watched a guy get an 18 wheeler into a glove- tight spot for around 1/2 hr....pretty amazing!

Beautiful PEACEFUL stroll along the Highline. --- so glad we ended the trip with this!  Not to be missed.  Excellent lunch spot at Red Cat ---- we loved the decor, anther top-notch service spot,and wonderful  comfort food. 

Following lunch, cab back to the hotel, then Penn Station, then.....ahhhhhh.......sleep on the train.  What a magical trip!!!

----------


## katva

image.jpg

Attachment 14915

image-1.jpg

image-2.jpg

Attachment 14899

image-3.jpg

----------


## katva

...and thanks for all of your replies!  With your help, we made it a most wonderful mother/son trip :-)

----------


## marybeth

Hey Kathy,
Great pics, you guys really hit the highlights.  Andrew will be definitely wanting to come back for more!  These got me in the mood for out next visit in 2 weeks.  Gotta make some restaurant reservations...
Hoping for better weather, but looks like you made the best of it.

mb

----------


## JEK

Sounds like a great trip! We are headed up for a long weekend next weekend and may give Red Cat a try!

----------


## GramChop

Sounds like Andrew will be singing his travel agent-Momma's praises for years to come.  Y'all crammed a LOT into a little time...my kind of traveler!

----------


## MIke R

very nicely done!...having grown up there I tend to take it all for  granted, but your reports reminded me what a special city it is....Andrew should know how lucky he is


Are you bringing Andrew with you when you come to the Cape in June?...so I can offer  him a job?

----------


## Peter NJ

Kat u are a cool Mom!

----------


## amyb

You could not ask for more...a great visit that covered so much about New York City. Well done Kathy and Andrew!

----------


## katva

Thanks All!  Yeah....on the train ride home, Andrew asked me what colleges/universities are in NYC!!!  He loved it, and I loved watching his excitement....

iJEK, photo on the  way

MikeR-----LET'S TALK!!!!

----------


## MIke R

> MikeR-----LET'S TALK!!!!



sure......the sooner the better though....he could rent my old bungalow as I havent told them I wont be back yet so its not on the market yet

----------

